# OFFICIAL****2.0 8v turbo spec lists thread(whp,psi,etc)



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

8v army soldiers post your specs and results
Rebuilt OBD2 long block
stacked headgaskets
Arp headstuds
Rebuilt OBD1 german head
270 autotech cam
Hd valve springs
aeg lifters
Ti retainers
Atp manifold 
tail 38mm external wastegate
Garrett 60-1(.60/.63)
9 pis(stock ecu)24psi(c2 @ #44's)
2.5'' ic piping
27x7x3
custom shortrunner
vr6 tb
forge dv
3inch dp
3inch exhaust
Obd 1 motronic
c2 stg2
#44 injectors
maxed out at 15psi
















_Modified by Daskoupe at 8:58 PM 5-3-2009_

_Modified by Daskoupe at 9:19 AM 10-4-2009_

_Modified by Daskoupe at 9:22 AM 10-4-2009_


_Modified by Daskoupe at 1:26 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL****2.0 8v turbo spec lists thread(whp,psi,etc) (Daskoupe)*

kinetics t3/t4 .50
eip mani and downpipe
c2#42
usrt lri
bahn brenner spacer 9:1 comp
tial WG
pnp head
PWR barrel AWIC
custom 3.5 gal polished tank for awic
still too much snow to take the car out of the garage hopin to run 18-20 psi 250 whp goal..well see




























_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 12:49 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like where this thread is going, another good place to point the 2.0 FI noobs for ideas. Watching it so I can add my own specs this spring.
Windsor i love your IC setup.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I built this kit in ~2003, and it was a great learning experience.
Unfortunately, I can't give official WHP or 1/4 mile, but I can list the specs :
- 1996 OBD1 ABA with ~150 000 km
- Stacked gaskets, with ARP headstuds
- Turbonetics T3/T04B Super-S trim, with a stage 1 turbine in a .48 a/r housing
- ATP 8v manifold (clone)
- Turbonetics Deltagate 35mm
- Racetech SDS EM4-4F
- 580cc Siemens low-z injectors
- PWR barrel air to water IC (which I never finished hooking up)
I ran about 10-12 psi for a while, and when the intercooler was cold, it felt really quick. I'd say it was putting down ~220 whp when cold. The power was very dependant on how hot/cold the intercooler was, since there was no water running through it. I never finished the project because I was busy with other stuff, and after 3 years, I pulled the entire thing out and put in a 1.8T with a big turbo.
I'd say the T3/T04B Super-S was a good turbo for the 2.0L ... It spooled real quick, about the same as a T3 60 TRIM or Super 60 ... It could have used a .63 housing and I think it would have been perfect. I once ran the car at ~20 psi on a cold intercooler and it really had balls, but only for one run through 2nd and 3rd gears.
The car was really reliable, except for the stupid ATP clone manifold I used. I had welded on a 35mm wastegate port, and it kept cracking and the bolts studs kept breaking. I know why now.
Biggest lesson learned : Do not cheap out on bolts and hardware. Things as simple as nuts and bolts can be your worst nightmare.


















_Modified by Agtronic at 1:30 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

I'll be back with a dyno sometime in the next 6 months but my list is as it sits in the garage waiting for spring:
Kinetic manifold
Unknown t3t4 (looking for pn on it to identify)
28x7x2.5 fmic
Snow Perfomance w/m w/maf control
Autotech 260 cam
Custom 2.5in downpipe and exhaust (prev. owner built)
Walbro 255lph inline
Tial 38mm
C2 42lbs ecu w/matching injectors
Everything else is stock obd2 with over 200k miles. I will harm this engine.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Agtronic)*

Well I don't know where to start but here goes. It is apart now to do a 16v head swap but when it was together it was a monster. 

- 8.5:1 ross racing low copression pistons
- eip cromeoly rods
- fully balanced and nitrated crank
- lightend and balanced intermidiate shaft
- Moroso kicked and baffled oil pan
- Autotech lightweight timing pulleys
- full blueprinted motor and balanced
- Solid lifter head with o/s exhaust valves and a tt 270 cam
- TEC3R engine managment with magnecore wires and ngk's
- All round arp studs and bolts
- delphi 1050cc injectors
- Garrett ball bearing t3/t04r 
- custom snake turbo manifold
- custom short runner intake mani
- Tial bov and w/g
- eip 4 puck unsprung center clutch with a 14lb flywheel
- SQS dog box 6 speed 02A
- garret 32/24/3.5" intercooler
- Aeromotive a1000/ pump/regulator
- fuel cell 
- that is the jist but the list goes on and on, lol....

My best time is a [email protected] 120 mph. I was at 20 psi with pump gas and a miled tune. She pulled hard, but never got to do my 10 sec that i wanted but oh well. wanted to do some race gas and 30 psi









but her are some pics


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*

Have not been back to the dyno with the boost turned up. im running 16-17psi now daily and it feels around the 275whp mark. we will see here in a few weeks.

OBD I 2.0 ABA euro block with oil squirters Bored to 83mm
Garret t3/t4 57trim .63AR
Forged crank
Forged rods
Ross Racing 8.0:1 compression forged pistons
ARP Rod and Main bolts
ARP Headstuds
Kinetic Motorsport intercooler
Kinetic Motorsport ABA turbo manifold with external W/G port
Bosch Greentop 440 cc injectors
Walbro 255 Inline pump
C2 Motorsport #42 chip 
C2 Motorsport billet 3in MAF housing
BBM 8v Fuel rail
BBM Cnc'd FPR adapter
Custom Intercooler piping
USRT Catch Can
USRT/Hkk old style short runner intake manifold
Tial 38mm Wastgate
HKS SSQ Rerouted BOV
Black Forest industries Stage .5 motormounts
Jetex 2.5in. exhaust
Custom 2.5in vbanded downpipe
Stock Head (for now)

Dyno plot 10 psi.


























_Modified by 2pt. slo at 12:45 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

I can play too, 00 MK4 Golf AEG
Stock everything: head, cam, pistons
T3 Turbo out of a Benz i beilieve, .42-.48
Team PSI mani
Ebay Fmic and pipes
C2 Tuned
42lb injectors 
3" C2 alum maf
C2 Head spacer
Arp studs
BFI stg 2 dogbone mount
BFI leaky steel pan
Over the summer was running ~10 psi the dyno at vagkraft i did 175whp and 230 tq but that could be canadian i think its more and it was about 85*
So in the coming months i plan on vr clutch and 14lb flywheel, brakes, turbo rebuild then hopefully have it dynoed again in april-may


----------



## Doolie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

- Stock ABA Block
- Stock ABA head
- Stock Intake Mani
- Stock Cam
- Garret GT28R, Precision FMIC
- C2 Motorsports 42# - ~16psi
- Walbro In-tank Fuel Pump
- Quaife LSD
- 220whp & 257ft-lbs


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill be back with my contribution to this thread. next week...when the cars back on the road


----------



## needsomthincheap (Feb 3, 2004)

- kinetic T3/T4 50 trim .48a/r
- kentic manifold
- kentic DP 2.5"
- 3" straight exhaust with borla
- c2 42lb software
- stock head
- block bored to 83mm with wiseco pistons 9:1
- 38mm tial wastegate
- twin diverter valves
- 21 psi
- inline fuel pump
- front mount intercooler
- water/ meth injection
- Tdi tranny
- VR6 clutch thats slippin
in 3rd gear:
280 whp 
280 tq
in 4th gear:
286 whp
304 tq
Now apart for rods and all ARP hardware, 4 bar FPR, maybe a spacer to knock down the compression a bit more and run some more boost. Do some headwork P&P, maybe a cam or something well see. Maybe SRI. Hoping to break 300whp with c2 software


_Modified by needsomthincheap at 2:45 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

2001 VW Jetta (AZG)
Big 16g turbo .48a/r internally gated
3in turbo back
42#injectors
walbro 255lph inline
weak ebay fmic
VR6 clutch
stock head and cam
8.5:1 Compression
4th gear in 90*F weather with 10* of ignition timing and 21psi
230whp and 270wtq


_Modified by the_q_jet at 6:36 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

obd1 block stock bottom end
all new bearings and arp bolts(main's, rods, and head)
reconditoned obd1 rods
weisco 9.1 comp pistons
stock obd1 head with HD springs 
tt 268/260 cam
kinetic stage 1 kit
persion 350 intercooler
(svi welding )sri manifold/ and intercooler pipeing
o2a trans 
vr6 clutch

just siting 5psi till i get it all the way broken in



_Modified by steven12345 at 10:32 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL****2.0 8v turbo spec lists thread(whp,psi,etc) (WindsorJetta8v)*

Bump for new setup and editing


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL****2.0 8v turbo spec lists thread(whp,psi,etc) (Daskoupe)*

ill add mine i guess
stock 163k mile obd2 aba
TT 260 cam
c2 stage 2 software
440cc injectors
Atp mani
Atp intercooler and piping
Greddy rs bov
unkown t3/t4 50trim .63a/r compressor
car made 203.7 @ 14psi with the garrett t3 s60. hoping for better numbers with the bigger turbo but i think something is wrong with it. I dont hit full boost until around 5500...
















the car








the setup


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cause its an ebay turbo.But trust me you will make more pwoer


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

yeah your probably right....but hey it was only $100 and im not blowing oil out the ass end anymore lol
Ill buy a real turbo as soon as i get some cash. hopefully new numbers will come after that


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWDugan)*

It's not completely built yet, but here is what I have.
Rebuilt stock OBDI Block
OBDI head, P&P with 3 angle valve job, and Autotech HD valve springs
C2 Head spacer
ARP Head Studs
Unknown Turbo Manifold
T3/T04E 60 Trim with .48 and Stage III wheel(looking for a T3/T4 50 trim or T3 Super60)
Internal Wastegate
C2 42# Software
42# Bosch Green Top Injectors
2.5" down pipe
eBay 27x7x2.5 intocooler and pipe kit
2.5" straight exhaust with a Borla Muffler
02A Tranny swap with eBay 6 puck sprung clutch and Stage III PP
Going in this...











_Modified by askibum02 at 11:20 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

fully built 83mm pistons and ie rods 
aeg engine
268/260 tt cam--- went back to 256/260 cam better low end torque
arp head studs
nubs sri ---- currently stock waiting on new manifold
stacked oem spacer
united motorsports file
440cc injectors... 630cc for e85 on additional ecu 
evo 8 intercooler
38mm mvr water cooled external wastegate open atmosphere dump
open atmosphere bov
new precision billet turbo going in when i get the new tubular manifold built. but still running a garrett t3 .50 /.48 a/r ceramic coated a/r and dp 
3" turbo back exhaust with borla 
meth injection 80% meth 20%water
6puck clutch 11lb flywheel 
daily driven off wastegate at 12psi. 
track run at 22psi with 110 leaded race gas and meth

est... 300whp @18psi with meth










_Modified by snobum at 1:00 AM 10-5-2009_


_Modified by snobum at 1:02 AM 10-5-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL****2.0 8v turbo spec lists thread(whp,psi,etc) (Daskoupe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll drop in later


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_Have not been back to the dyno with the boost turned up. im running 16-17psi now daily and it feels around the 275whp mark. we will see here in a few weeks.

OBD I 2.0 ABA euro block with oil squirters Bored to 83mm
Garret t3/t4 57trim .63AR
Forged crank
Forged rods
Ross Racing 8.0:1 compression forged pistons
ARP Rod and Main bolts
ARP Headstuds
Kinetic Motorsport intercooler
Kinetic Motorsport ABA turbo manifold with external W/G port
Bosch Greentop 440 cc injectors
Walbro 255 Inline pump
C2 Motorsport #42 chip 
C2 Motorsport billet 3in MAF housing
BBM 8v Fuel rail
BBM Cnc'd FPR adapter
Custom Intercooler piping
USRT Catch Can
USRT/Hkk old style short runner intake manifold
Tial 38mm Wastgate
HKS SSQ Rerouted BOV
Black Forest industries Stage .5 motormounts
Jetex 2.5in. exhaust
Custom 2.5in vbanded downpipe
Stock Head (for now)

Dyno plot 10 psi.










somethin is wrong with that...you're down more than 50whp by 6k...something is VERY wrong unless your ecu was pulling all your timing out and you were on stock head/cam/intake ect.... (ask me how i know







)


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1243278479174)*

i got as many 2.0t videos as i could find here
http://www.youtube.com/view_pl...620E5
send me the link if you know any others


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1243278479174) (Daskoupe)*

I will be redyno'ing my car hopefully the weekend of June 6 or 7 and will post the information at that point.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_somethin is wrong with that...you're down more than 50whp by 6k...something is VERY wrong unless your ecu was pulling all your timing out and you were on stock head/cam/intake ect.... (ask me how i know







)


or having a stock cam in a stock head


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_
or having a stock cam in a stock head

 my dyno looked the the same way but i was pulling over 10* of timing across the board at WOT (damn noisy pistons) so i would hope yours would be less unless you're pulling timing too.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

OBD I stock block
OBD I cylinder head
AEG lifters
AEG cam
stacked gaskets
30# injectors
4 bar fpr
TD manifold
K24
stock wastegate
custom endtanked Audi 5000 core
custom flipped upper ABA intake manifold
Turbosmart Dual Kompact BOV
2.5 mandrel Passenger Performance DP
2.5 side dump exhaust through Magnaflow
Voodoo manual boost controller
Innovate LC-1 wideband
Megasquirt
O2J tranny
G60 flywheel
VR6 PP and clutch
No dyno yet
Old crappy pic of engine bay unfinished:










_Modified by Shawn B at 8:06 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so i never listed my mods in this thread...
440cc injectors
VR maf housing
Unitronic Tuning
83mm 8.5:1 JE pistons
Scat Forged Rods
TT266 Cam
Ported Head from USRT
Custom SRI (not yet installed-made by moi







)
Treadstone TR8 intercooler
Full 3in Exhaust (made by moi







)
Subaru Forced Performance Red turbo (FP RED for short)(essentially a 35r)
no idea as to power levels currently running 17psi max and SHE MOVES!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

The gist of what matters with power (there were a **** load of parts on this car):
Stock head
Stock intake mani
260/256 cam
stacked gaskets
t3/t4 50trim .48 exh (ext WG)
034efi
Sparco IC
@20psi
263whp, 280wtq. Max torque 3.6k 4th gear. Dynojet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My torque curve at that time gives BBM charger a true run for its money








Sorry no pictures, I haven't found a new host since I found out that putfile went away.



_Modified by GTijoejoe at 12:46 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn.nice tq.Now go get that ar 63 turbine!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my old dyno








note i had a .48 a/r and my torque was later than Joe Joe's...odd


----------



## bimmen325 (Feb 16, 2003)

273whp
kinetic stage 3 
meth injection
bbm head spacer
2.75" exhaust
engine is in the shop getting rebuilt with forged ross 8:5-1 compression, ie forged rods, 
knife edged crank. 
ported and polished head with 1mm larger valves, 270 cam, usrt intake.
hoping to break 300whp


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ebay turbo
10psi
ebay intercooler
2.25 IC piping
2.25 DP
2.25 exhaust
diggy 1 stock softwear
custom short runner
est 190hp 200tq based on previous setups and dynos







_Modified by 2.0t mk2 at 1:38 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_damn.nice tq.Now go get that ar 63 turbine!!!

I now have a 57trim .63 exh, Short runner (huge plenum), 270 cam, and meth injection








.48 exh makes WAY too much torque WAY too fast. Traction = excitement


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

257whp @ 14psi with clutch problems.....
General:
New Beetle
AEG 2.0L 8v - T3/T04E 57 trim Stage 3 .63/.50
Engine Management : Microtech Lt10s - X4 
Head:
Mild port and polish
HD valve springs
Ti Retainers
Supertech valves
Techtonics High flow tappered guides
Stock cam
Short Block:
Decked .005 and Bored .020
JE Custom Pistons 9:1 compression
Scat rods/ARP bolts
Race Ware Head Studs
ARP Main stud
Intake:
Vr6 OBD1 Throttle Body
SVI welding intake manifold (SRI)
2-2.5’’ EIP Front mount intercooler

Ignition:
X4 microtech ignition module
Individual MSD Blaster coils
OML wires/NGK plugs
Fueling:
Earls high flow gas filter 
Stage 2 EIP inline fuel pump
Siemens Deka 750cc injectors
Aeromotive 1:1 FPR
Exhaust:
Port matched EIP cast iron Manifold
EIP 2.5’’ Stainless Steel Down pipe
3” catback
Dynomax 3’’ high flow muffler 
Transmission:
1.8t transmission
Peloquin LSD













_Modified by jose_vw at 5:06 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_my old dyno








note i had a .48 a/r and my torque was later than Joe Joe's...odd

Do you like RICH chocolate milk?








If that was leaned out you would of made over 280wtq I think.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Do you like RICH chocolate milk?








If that was leaned out you would of made over 280wtq I think.


im sure! than and the fact i was loosing ALOT of timing due to the knock sensors picking up the pistons' noise. i think the last log i did there i was seeing OVER 10* of timing pull across all four cyl.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

specs?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

I'll chime in later......
repairing a slight mishap.....
overheated my cyl temps and melted my head between 4&5....so installing a different used obd1 head.....
should be running again by the weekend..with a egt probe this time...
It was running great...and would spin the 215-40-16's rolling into boost in third gear....so we know it was over the 300 mark








more fun to come


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

saving my spot


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

I'm dynoing tommorow, will be posting soon.


----------



## tsiturbomightym (Jun 11, 2009)

How do I post my own thread, I can't find it anywhere, this is the wierdest forum I have ever seen. I can't find the option anywhere to post my own technical turbo thread.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsiturbomightym* »_How do I post my own thread, I can't find it anywhere, this is the wierdest forum I have ever seen. I can't find the option anywhere to post my own technical turbo thread.

wow...super newb...


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (tsiturbomightym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsiturbomightym* »_How do I post my own thread, I can't find it anywhere, this is the wierdest forum I have ever seen. I can't find the option anywhere to post my own technical turbo thread.

Try the *HELP* at the top right hand side of the screen first. If you don't find you answer, there is also the  Help Forum where you can post your question.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (askibum02)*

EGT sensor installed for my Zietronics.....Used stock obd1 head installed
fine tuning part throttle and off boost fuel and timing.....
then DYNO


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im lazy..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4422773


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_EGT sensor installed for my Zietronics.....Used stock obd1 head installed
fine tuning part throttle and off boost fuel and timing.....
then DYNO









I could of just sent you a file.... but than again you probably have Ic-new software......
Are you using closed loop 02 control?.... I don't 35mpg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I could of just sent you a file.... but than again you probably have Ic-new software......
Are you using closed loop 02 control?.... I don't 35mpg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No closed loop yet......
still playing arround with it
Probably wire in launch control/ no lift shift after its all dialed in


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*277whp / 272lbsft @ 17psi*
The dyno was having problems getting the rpm signal, that is why u see those gaps at the begining of the torque curve.
300whp comming soon!!!


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*

some good numbers from the 2.0T crowd.
Saving my spot







Shooting for 250 - 275 whp myself.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (jose_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jose_vw* »_ *277whp / 272lbsft @ 17psi*


Since when does 17.99psi = 17










_Modified by GTijoejoe at 8:17 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_


jose_vw said:


> *277whp / 272lbsft @ 17psi*






jose_vw said:


> Since when does 17.99psi = 17


agreed LOL


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, as you can both see from the graph the car decided to enjoy the 17psi range from 16.9 to 17.9, and as you can both see from the graph it is 17psi all the way up to the end when its maximum boost roughly touch 17.9 which is still 17, so I will have to say that, Yes, 17psi bro, look at the dark line marking 18psi and you will understand me.... Anyway lets say that it is 18psi...








17 or 18 psi, I dont realy care, but what realy impressed me was how that head was flowing, I cant wait to put a nice cam down there... Any recomendations from the 8v Gurus on any specific cam will be realy appreciated.












_Modified by jose_vw at 12:43 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (jose_vw)*

At what RPM did you stop the run?
Seemingly you kept pulling till 'redline', that head work shows with stock cam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Many of us are using autotech 270 cam... I've used TT 260/256 cam, both work well with FI application...


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

6000-6100 rpm


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (jose_vw)*

BACK up.Lets keep this going
new setup is 1500 miles deep


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*

will post new setup soon


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

Ok Finaly after 4 failed chip tuned attempts.....it breaks 300whp
















Yes folks first run Low boost..10 psi 200.20 whp 200.06 wtq 70deg 26% humidity...
second run..push the rear window defrost button...fun boost 25psi
320.12 whp 329 wtq........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
now I'm happy








1999 OBD2 ABA …….
Completely Stock Lower End
German OBD1 Autotech 270 camshaft with TT adjustable cam Gear
E-Bay under drive pulley
My Home built MK4 short runner intake manifold
034efi stage 1C 
034 motorsports coil
Delphi 85# low imp injectors
Stacked Victor Rienz head gaskets and ARP non undercut head studs
PSI cast exhaust manifold with external waste gate flange
Tial 38mm waste gate with 10 psi spring. plumbed in stainless back into the down pipe pre cat…..
Turbonetics T3/TO4B “S” trim turbo with a stage 2 exhaust wheel in a .63 5 bolt exhaust housing
Air pressure regulator as a boost controller 23-25 psi of Boost
3” Stainless down pipe into 3 inch exhaust with cat welded around it..(for Looks)
18” long magnaflow center resonator…magnaflow muffler into duel outlet exhaust tip
Paint matched G60 valve cover 
2.5” stainless intercooler piping into 2.5 in and out front mount intercooler..(painted Black) core measuring 3”x7”x19” 
NGK BREK8EIX spark plugs gapped at .026
Using an 02A trans with an Autotech Wavetrac Diff and a Spec Stage 3 Clutch and 11lb flywheel
_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:59 PM 10-7-2009_


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:00 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Bone Stock OBD2 ABA with 190k
12-13psi on 14b Mitsu Turbo from Starion
c2 42lb
440cc inj
3in MAF
Turbosmart 38mm Wastegate 6lb Spring, open dump
Homemade Short runner
2.25 Turbo back to a VR6 Suitcase for the quiet performance
2in Intercooler piping
Kinetics Manifold
Custom adapter from t3 to mitsu flange
No recirculating BOV
Lightweight flywheel/Sachs replacement clutch
Ran at 18psi for over a month before the long trip from CT to MD for H20. She
didnt blow up so I drove it there and back. Figured was a good torture test!
Have like 3-4k on setup and dyno is coming soon. Hoping for
anything over 200whp at 12psi






_Modified by bharry07 at 9:01 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

do you have any problems with an open BOV and the softwear?


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (rjones1214)*

any new setups to be added to such a old topic


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (steven12345)*

60-1 for thats about it


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*

stock aba block 125k
stock head
headspacer
arp head studs
delphi 42lb injectors
ebay fmic
2.5" charge pipes
3" intake K&N
3" custom dp
3" MBS exhaust w. magnaflow
lwfw
old eip 8puck clutch disc
t3/t04e 50 trim .63 hotside
stg2 c2 chip
greddy type rs bov
turbonetics deltagate mk2 wastegate 9lb spring i think? open dump
kinetics manifold
turbosmart manual boost control
~14psi from before i put in the headspacer and studs
traction issues.










_Modified by rweird at 6:23 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FP Red turbo (3582r compressor wheel, mitsubishi td06h turbine wheel) @24psi put two cars on a stage3 2.7TT A6 from 40mph to 100








switching to something else now as that turbo blew the seals


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

1997 jetta trek stock motor 
sai delete 
garret turbo 42 ar cold 48 hot 5ib internal wg 
ebay intercooler kit , bov, and manifold 
c2 stage 1 chip and matching injectors 
horrible exhaust leak but a much faster car 
i want a sri and a cam! and a paint job!!!


----------



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bharry07* »_Bone Stock OBD2 ABA with 190k

<img title="This image has been resized. Original size: 1024x683" style="max-width: 800px;" src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2579/3963871015_b7dce1a3a9_b.jpg" border="0" width="800" height="533">



i see ur car at all the local shows hood always closed, im happy to see ur bays










_Modified by gtvento13 at 2:42 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i need a Fuel pump!
what are you guys running?
I cant get over 14 psi,even with a 4bar lol.afr's are at 12.2!!!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtvento13)*

1992 gti 16v witha 2l aba turbo
tiny turbo this year 
looking for 200 whp on 15 psi
airresearch t3 43 trim .48 ar 
Kinetic head spacer
apr headstuds
kinetic downpipe
kinetic cast turbo manifold
large fmic
stainless steel piping
g-60 engine management
old pics

























got it in golf plus haha










_Modified by MaxVW at 3:26 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

i ran into that problem try a cis pump they will flow enough to get past 300 whp IIRC


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i would but i dont have any good ones.There like 110 dollars new,which gets me 20 short of a wablro


----------



## VDubberster (Oct 9, 2007)

For the guys with SRI with obd1 system aba, where do you relocate the icas? or what is done to it if disconnected


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (VDubberster)*

I think you mean the ISV on OBD1 ABA, as obd2 does not use it. I extended the wires and stuck it the rain tray. reconnect the in and out on the valve to itself and leave it hooked up, mines been fine for over 2 1/2 years. You will most likely have to play with the small idle adjustment screw on the throttle body to get it just right, or i least i did.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i moved mine to the bottom.still use it cause i have ac


----------



## VDubberster (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry typo was suppose to be iac, idle air control


----------



## GOLF MAN DAN (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_



Is this made out of the stock manifold? Like the back half welded to the stock runners? Do you have any pics of the making of this manifold?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GOLF MAN DAN)*

yes the plenun of a mk4 manafols is cut and welded to the runners of a mk4 lower manafold


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*

anyone running a cis-e turbo setup?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

my old 8VT setup
100% stock OBD 1 ABA with stacked gasket
custom SRI 
kinetic manifold
tial 38mm WG
turbosmart BOV
BCF 440cc prog
Garrett T3 60 .48
mk4 2.0 02J tranny with peloquin and 3.16 FD
dual stage 12psi and 20psi








never got a chance to dyno it ...but put out some nice number on a 2660lbs Golf ...numbers in my signature . i ran this setup for 40 000miles 4 seasons even in harsh Canadian winter ...i sold the setup 2 years ago to a friend and it is still running hard in is Mk2 coupe

an old video not of the best run but better than nothing..
http://www.bencustomfabric.com/Vid/DoumNapi.wmv



_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 7:44 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Golf 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
mk4 2.0 02J tranny with peloquin and 3.16 FD

GOT DAMMN....i have a 3.38 FD in my 2.0 o2j...and thats tall enough! yours must be retarded...i mean when i can do 150mph in 4th gear...i think its enough


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey thats the same tranny i'm buying


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_GOT DAMMN....i have a 3.38 FD in my 2.0 o2j...and thats tall enough! yours must be retarded...i mean when i can do 150mph in 4th gear...i think its enough
















yeah it was long but i really liked the car that way ...120mph in 3rd ... 2800rpm at 75mph on the highway ..it did 35mpg on the highway but it did 11mpg if you get too exited .. i really liked this setup


_Modified by Golf 2.0T at 3:20 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i moving up to an 02j with a diesel 5th.Cant wait.Going stay clutch cable too!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_
yeah it was long but i really liked the car that way ...120mph in 3rd ... 2800rpm at 75mph on the highway ..it did 35mpg on the highway but it did 11mpg if you get too exited .. i really liked this setup



yea there isnt anything more fun that winding out 3rd into the triple digits


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

this is the highest aba 8v i have ever seen i was at the dyno that day too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYL9-o0We4


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njegos18t* »_this is the highest aba 8v i have ever seen i was at the dyno that day too


can you confirm what he was reving to?


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

i think 9500 its a solid lifter head


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

2 litre 8 valve counterflow
T3/T4 (AR.63 turbine housing, AR.50 compressor housing)
Kinetics copy exhaust manifold (no WG)
BBM spacer
Stock internals (ARP big end bolts)
Flowed head, 268/276/112 cam
330cc injectors
Gotech standalone
External wastegate set at 14,5PSI
4Bar FPR
El Cheapo FMIC
Loud DV
210Hp (157,1kW) and 306Nm at the wheels at an altitude of 1350m.
Final tune to be done after AR.48 turbine housing and 550cc injectors are fitted.
Aiming for 260+Hp @ 14,5PSI
Pics:
















































_Modified by ryandZA at 5:47 PM 2-9-2010_


_Modified by ryandZA at 6:17 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryandZA* »_2 litre 8 valve counterflow
T3/T4 (AR.63 turbine housing, AR.50 compressor housing)
Kinetics copy exhaust manifold (no WG)
BBM spacer
Stock internals (ARP big end bolts)
Flowed head, 268/276/112 cam
330cc injectors
Gotech standalone
External wastegate set at 14,5PSI
4Bar FPR
El Cheapo FMIC
Loud DV
210Hp (157,1kW) and 306Nm at the wheels at an altitude of 1350m.
Final tune to be done after AR.48 turbine housing and 550cc injectors are fitted.
Aiming for 260+Hp @ 14,5PSI


if that is your goal...DO NOT use a .48a/r housing.


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

1850 shortblock bottom end
custom intake/ exhaust manis 
2.5 in piping 
266 cam 
ported polished counterflow head
blue printed bottom end.
t3 60 trim .63a/r
38mm xcell wastegate
samco DV
lightened flywheel.
and running on standalone.
shooting for 250whp on 15psi.
still to be dynoed. 
pic for interest sake


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (shannonekermans)*


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (shannonekermans)*

Here's Mine:
OBD1 bottom end
blueprinted and balanced
lightened rotating assembly
knife-edged crank
ported & polished head
Autotech 268° camshaft
CFI exhaust manifold
T3 60 trim
modified USRT short-runner intake manifold
VR6 throttle body
BBM fuel rail and FPR housing
Racetronix 42# injectors
custom boost and intake tubing, AWIC
2.5” custom down pipe and test pipe
it runs 15lbs now.
I'll have dyno numbers once I get rid of the C2 garbage, and get some software that actually works.


----------



## racoon_goon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*

This thread is full of insperation.


----------



## Gear_Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (shannonekermans)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That exhaust mani is sick!!!


----------



## Vitito (Aug 17, 2010)

*Question*

Do you have air conditioning on this car?


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)




----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Stock G60 bottom end, Rabbit GTI head, Callaway turbo kit, TEC2 550cc injectors, 248 whp/264 wtq the car went 11.9 at 116 mph in a Scirocco on 22" slicks. 


Built 2.0 8v, Ported cross flow head, T3/4 57 trim .63 ar Stage 3 wheel, ~350 whp, 11.5 at 124 mph in the same Scirocco. (Lugnuts Orange Crush with Joel's motor)


Same built motor, new cam, 378 whp, went [email protected] mph in a MK2 on 24.5" slicks. (Joel Brown Green MK2)
Motor also made 466 whp with a shot of nitrous.


Same built motor, new turbo, Turbonetics TSO4 (58mm compressor, T4 hot side), made 441 whp at 34 psi, 
car went 10.5 at 138 mph (Joel Brown Corrado - "Purple-Pill")


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Vitito (Aug 17, 2010)

*Specs*

Hy:

I saw your engine and I would like to know if you can send me more detail specs.

Do you have air conditioning?

Do you used it for racing only?

Thanks


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Haha, Hi Mark!

I never posted in here so might as well get it up to date. No dyno yet with this setup but I like it a lot better than the Lysholm or the T3.
Power parts:
Wiseco 9:1 Pistons
Stock rods with ARP hardware
268/260 TT cam
034 ECU Ic
415cc Genesis Injectors
GT2871r
ATP ultimate internal WG w/3"V-band
3" SS downpipe with 3" cat delete
2.25" SS techtonic exhaust with Borla
020 trans with Quaife LSD
BBM lightweight flywheel
BBM intercooler (from the lysholm kit)

other goodies:
Willwood 4 piston 11" brakes
mk4 rear calipers with stainless lines all around
USRT smart shift w/ neuspeed short shift kit
Innovative O2 A/F gauge
AirLift air ride w/Auto Pilot (i know, air is for wussies)


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

A lot of people are mentioning "stacked gaskets". Are u guys stacking 2 together? with no rtv gasket maker stuff or anything in between?


----------



## EuroSport98 (Sep 25, 2001)

_Phenom_ said:


> A lot of people are mentioning "stacked gaskets". Are u guys stacking 2 together? with no rtv gasket maker stuff or anything in between?


Yes, we are. Best way to do it is get yourself two Victor Reinz head gaskets and spray Permatex Copper Spray on the two sides that will be facing each other. Stick to the instructions and let is get nice and "tacky". Also, follow the Bently procedures for the head bolt tightening sequence. Many have had excellent results with this setup with no ill effects.


----------



## _Phenom_ (Feb 12, 2010)

EuroSport98 said:


> Yes, we are. Best way to do it is get yourself two Victor Reinz head gaskets and spray Permatex Copper Spray on the two sides that will be facing each other. Stick to the instructions and let is get nice and "tacky". Also, follow the Bently procedures for the head bolt tightening sequence. Many have had excellent results with this setup with no ill effects.


Thanks for the info man! Much appreciated


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

stock obd1 block
some port and polish done on exhast side
custom short runner
t03/t04 turbo .48 hot side
full 3in intake, full 3in exhaust catless
stacked gaskets
arp studs
new rings
c2 obd1 #44 chip
green top #44 injectors
srt4 intercooler 
full 2.5 in intercooler piping

will be running 25psi in race and 12psi in street mode (switchable boost controler)
hoping to see over 300 whp in race mode

hooked to o2j trans, short shift and trans and in cabin on cables
g60 clutch with custom six puck sprung clutch. 

going in a stripped, i mean stripped and track prepped car just seats and dash in it even thinking of deleating wipers and heater box. 

hoping to maybe see high 12s with slicks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

back from the dead with my OLD dyno  new one coming soon with more cam and more boost


----------



## vwtech1967 (Aug 29, 2006)

*nice dyno sheet*

what are the spec's of the engine? right where i wana be ready to blow dust outta mine and get to work on it


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

snobum said:


> fully built 83mm pistons and ie rods
> aeg engine
> 268/260 tt cam--- went back to 256/260 cam better low end torque
> arp head studs
> ...


just an update im still running the united motorsports software i have extra ecu that has the 630cc e85 file and now a tubulare exhaust manifold has been made to fit to the precision billet turbo, new engine in garage is running 83mm 8.5:1 and ie rods, fully ported head with heavy duty vsprings and oversized valves. will post pics up soon i will be producing a few of these so soon for sale!!!! an lri is in the mix but im going the longgg runner style with some different angles to it you will see soon enough not your average lri. car has had issues with the walbro pump with use of e85 so i went 044 and im using a fuel lab fpr. there is so much more


----------



## Kjkustomz (Apr 11, 2011)

Just started my build. Playing with boost for the first time. I'll be using obd2 2.0l block.
Stock internals
C2 motorsport stg1 30lb software
Ported aba head, (stock valves)
Stock int mani match ported
Autotec 270 cam
Autotec adj cam gear
Double stacked head gaskets
Arp head bolts
True t3super 60, w/.63 ar
Internally gated, will be changing to external.
3"dp
Svt 30 lb inj
Spearco fmic, 21/2 in & out
Snow stg 2 water meth kit.
Aem tru boost wideband/controller
Hoping to run 10-12 psi. Goal is 250 hp
Still need 38mm wastegate & bov. Can hardly wait.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

Was set on dropping in a vr but this thread is making me rethink that, 2.0t lot less money and still can have some fun. I dont know anymore hehe :thumbup:


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

kinetic stage 3 with precision super 60..and built motor 
no dyno sheets yet still breaking in 

before 02a swap


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

^ 



wow great thread!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty sweet torque #'s up in here!


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

nab5126 said:


> I can play too, 00 MK4 Golf AEG
> Stock everything: head, cam, pistons
> T3 Turbo out of a Benz i beilieve, .42-.48
> Team PSI mani
> ...


was this hard to do?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Mk3 jetta silver arrow

I was going to build the 8v head but changed my mind and plan on going 16v in the future. Getting a Dyno done tomorrow and I will post my numbers once done.:thumbup:

228hp 271tq 14psi

Motor:
Stock Aba head
Stock Aba block
Delphi 440cc injectors
C2 stage 2 chip
BFI Stage 1 motor mounts
Walbro 255lb in tank fuel pump
Ecs fuel pressure regulator 
Innovate wide band
Hks ssqv 
ATP manifold
Precision sc61 gt35 ( has a story behind it )

Transmission:
Stock gears
Peloquin LSD 
Clutch net 6 puck unsprung clutch
Mt90 redline fluid.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Mk3 jetta silver arrow
> 
> I was going to build the 8v head but changed my mind and plan on going 16v in the future. Getting a Dyno done tomorrow and I will post my numbers once done.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 boost level? that turbo doesnt even begin to wake up til 20psi+


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

14psi no head spacer.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Get a cam and say hello to 250whp


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Gonna get parts to go 16v, I'm going to the dark side.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Gonna get parts to go 16v, I'm going to the dark side.


or just get that custom 276 cam i got, a headspacer, and turn the boost up


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

listen to q, his car was a FUKN BEAST


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I know it was, me and him have talked a lot in the past. I'm happy with the numbers, they are really good for an all stock block. I just can't deal with the max flow of an 8v head, I want big power. But I just might do that q just until I finish my new motor.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I know it was, me and him have talked a lot in the past. I'm happy with the numbers, they are really good for an all stock block. I just can't deal with the max flow of an 8v head, I want big power. But I just might do that q just until I finish my new motor.


how big? 500whp is pretty easy. 600whp though...it's been to 540ish with a regular 35r so i imagine a larger say 6262 could do it.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

I have never seen that done, and specs? I was looking for a 600whp daily.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> I have never seen that done, and specs? I was looking for a 600whp daily.


Find JakRabit on here...he ran BlackSheep Performance outta Vegas that i heard he was trying to reopen. He had a build/dyno thread a long time ago. But IIRC a custom cam some port and polish, a twinscroll equal length, rods/piston, and a t4 .68a/r GT3582 at like 35psi.

That's a 61mm turbo and i was making 420whp at 30psi on a 54mm turbo at 30psi. I was gonna upgrade to a new billet PTE 62mm before i sold it and shoot for 550+

REALIZE THIS 400FWHP is plenty on a daily and never hooks below 50degrees til 90~100mph...jus sayin:wave:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot q I have to make my mind up on this.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got beat by a srt-4 because of it died on me at the end of 3rd. I need more power, and fast.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

turn up the boost


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

papo98jetta said:


> Thanks a lot q I have to make my mind up on this.


You better, the 8v is plenty capable of 500whp+



papo98jetta said:


> Just got beat by a srt-4 because of it died on me at the end of 3rd. I need more power, and fast.


 really....please see below...


fastrabbit said:


> turn up the boost


 That easy.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Need to get everything first.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

mine was posted above but i will give you the spec list still need to be dyno'd but hopeing to be in the 300whp club  

95 jetta obd1 2.0 
kinetic stage 3 turbo kit 
precision t3/t4e 60trim turbo 
42# injectors 
90mm maf housing 
c2 software 
kinetic front mount intercooler 
tial 38mm wastegate (dumped) 
baileys dv 
02A trans with vr clutch and g60 flywheel 
2.5 inch exhaust no res or cat one magnaflow muffler 
walbro 255 fuel pump 
bbm fuel rail 
bbm fpr housing and regulator 
port and polished 3 angle valve job head work 
autotech sport tuned valves 
autotech sport tuned valve springs 
tit. retainers 
tt light weight lifters 
arp head studs 
autotech 270 cam 
autotech adj. cam gear 
autotech light weight intermidate shaft pulley 
light weight intermidate shaft 
euorsport under drive pulley 
bottom end cleaned and cylinders honed 
kinetic head spacer 
I.E connecting rods 
stock forged pistons 
balanced obd1 forged crank 
a/c delete 
p/s delete 
kinetic mbc (25psi) 

couple more pics...need to get it dyno'd after i install the wideband and some other little things hopeing for 300+


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

the_q_jet said:


> or just get that custom 276 cam i got, a headspacer, and turn the boost up


Who do I need to talk to about the cam?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Nobody, it's production now.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, just blew my head gasket. :facepalm:


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Figured I would add my car since its finally running... 

OBD1 ABA
9:1 Compression w/ Metal Headspacer
Rotomaster T3/T4 Turbo
Port & Polished Head
HD Valve Springs w/ Titanium Retainers
Autotech 270 Cam
Autotech Adjustable Cam Gear
GruvenParts Billet Pulley Set
42# Injectors
Short Runner Intake Manifold
Ross Fuel Rail w/ FPR Adapter
C2 Custom Chip
Air/Water Intercooler
Eurojet DV
Tial 38mm External Wastegate
Walbro Inline Fuel Pump
HDi Digital Boost Controller
Innovate LC-1 Wideband
6-Speed 02M w/ Peloquin LSD
Lightened Flywheel

I haven't dyno'd it yet so nothing on that end, still need to work out some of the kinks!


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

*Someone has to represent South Africa*

Its not quite finished yet but the idea is there.

Stock ADY block bored to 83.5mm
APK head with lots of work. Especially on the exhaust side.
Custom larger forged billet stainless valves.
Standad APK inlet manifold
ARP rod bolts
Hydro-HP water and meth injection
Fidanza Aluminum fly wheel
CutchNet pressure plate
VR clutch plate
83.5mm NURAL KOMBI pistons puts CR at +- 8.2:1
t4 dash 2 turbine wheel in a t3 housing
t60-1 ar.50
Xcell DV
Turbo mani and exhaust system as well as boost pipes made by myself
NO NAME inter-cooler
Chinese waste-gate 38mm
DICKTATOR management
440cc RC Engineering injectors
S-MAX rising rate fuel regulator
CTI fuels pump
Stock ADY cam.
Custom 3 core full aluminum radiator.
AIR to OIL cooler

Tranny
G4 gti box with mk2 16v slave and vr6 master.
EIBACH 35mm drop with front and rear anti roll bars and strut braces.

Hoping for around 270whp


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

brake booster and wipers have me all confused... hahah


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Please explain.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

8-VALVER said:


> Please explain.


He was confused by the right-hand-drive configuration when first looking at your photos.


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool beans. He sent me a pm.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

got mine on the dyno this last weekend in slc utah, elevation 4200 ft nice cool day around 70 in the shop. 

running 

duel headgaskets with arp studs, stock bottom end obd1 aba
stock aba obd1 head with mild port to exhaust side, and tt 268 cam, and short runner intake with phenolic gasket. 
t3t4 .57trim
full custom 3 in exhaust with cat and straight threw flow master muffler
full 3in intake, awic with vr after run pump along with radiator running washer fluid threw it to help cool it. 

running c2 #44 point obd1 tune. with 4 bar fpr 

ran at 20 psi, 


pulled 260 hp and 272 tq, fuel trims were a little low at full boost they sat at 11 to 1 at full boost i would like to see them around 12-12.5. 

i did just move to portland oregon the day after and car feels much much stronger im pretty sure the more air helped fuel trims, im wanting to dyno it here now. 

also wondering if stock bottom end and stacked head gaskets will handle 23-25 psi just at the strip to get me over 300 whp.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

rabbitchaser said:


> pulled 260 hp and 272 tq, fuel trims were a little low at full boost they sat at 11 to 1 at full boost i would like to see them around 12-12.5.
> a
> lso wondering if stock bottom end and stacked head gaskets will handle 23-25 psi just at the strip to get me over 300 whp.


12.5:1 is too lean, especially with pump gas. I wouldn't push the a/f over 11.8:1.

Right around 300 wtq is when the stock pistons tend to start going south-- avoid big torque spikes down low and you will have better luck keeping everything together. Be conservative with your timing and run some good fuel at the track.


----------



## MKthird (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is all too inspirational... Leaves me with a few ?'s.
Whats the estimated cost; on the most basic, but reliable turbo setup?(cheapest lol) 
Est results too?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

race fuel will be in the tank for the track most likely,


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

MKthird said:


> This thread is all too inspirational... Leaves me with a few ?'s.
> Whats the estimated cost; on the most basic, but reliable turbo setup?(cheapest lol)
> Est results too?


"Cheap" is not a word most of these guys worry with. If you are planning to run a "cheap" kit, then go with a bolt-on kit from Ebay. Keep the boost low and don't ask for a whole lot more than what you get after install and software. The 2.0L is a solid motor and can be pushed a LONG ways! But you have to spend money on the correct hardware and software to get to the level most of these cars are.

You can buy a decent base kit for $600ish and bolt that on, get software from C2 or whoever for $300 or so and just roll with that. You'll be seeing probably 150-170hp and have a pretty decent little car. But there is a LOT more to get out of this engine, but you have to invest the time and money in a solid build to get it reliably. 
-J. Hines

I'm sure some of these guys can make first-hand impressions from their kits. I'm just finishing my N/A build on my ABA and won't be turboing it until I swap it from my GTI to my Caddy.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

i keep seeing people talk about afr's and saying the lower numbers are too lean...ive always thought that higher numbers are lean...to me 12.5 sounds rich...with 14.7 being stoich...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

dubvinci said:


> i keep seeing people talk about afr's and saying the lower numbers are too lean...ive always thought that higher numbers are lean...to me 12.5 sounds rich...with 14.7 being stoich...


When speaking of forced induction, 12.5 is too lean, when speaking in n/a terms, 12.5 is rich.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Went from this 









To this 








Supertech valve springs (ti), 276 cam, and copper headspacer. Needs a new dyno now. 


Put it all back together and now I have bad piston rings. [Banghead]


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

i think im going to be picking up the 276 cam and tt springs here soon. j 


then it will be lugtronics, and hoping next year to be tubliar exhaust mani, diffrent turbo and ie rods and je pistons. im going to try and get my gti into the high 9s low 10s. 

also i drove the gti all this week to and from my new job, a little over 250 miles and filled it up today with 8.5gallons of gas which equals out to just under 30mpg.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

-OBD1 bottom end 
-RV hydro head 
-homemade turbo manifold 
-Corrado intake manifold (had the ISV port I needed) 
-homemade 16v-to-OBD1 TB adapter 
-358cc injectors (some sort of Saab IIRC) 
-14b DSM turbo (clocked, w/aftermarket Garrett internal gate) 
-4 speed 020 (long ratio) 
-OBD1 engine management, tuned by me (see sig  ) 
-stock MAF 
-Stock "T2" intercooler from a 90s Turbo Dodge 
-2.5" downpipe, open wastegate dump, 2.25" exhaust for now. 

No idea what power it makes, I have no dyno time booked for a while . 









The IC piping looks odd because it's a hodge-podge of stuff I found at the scrappers.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

pg bottom forged with INA drysump
xflow head, converted to static plus larger valves, uses obx itb as intake runners, 1TB from subaru
kent cams 286.6 degrees Timing 31/74 74/ 36 Lift 0.462"
compturbo CT3 55 Billet 3BB WET DYN 62 .48 NP 3" V
synapse 40mm wastegate with std spring
cast exhaust collector
3inch downpipe and exhaust (2 mufflers)
2.5inch ic tubes, fmic
580cc inj (CIS pump under car and std one in the tank-> needs to be swapped to deatschwerks pump as it is now limiting the performance)
Autronic standalone

338hp at the engine, 413nm, pump gas (98oct shell Vpower) at 1.5bar (21psi)
Next up is fuelpump, wastegate spring and retune


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are nice numbers.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

The Green said:


> pg bottom forged with INA drysump
> xflow head, converted to static plus larger valves, uses obx itb as intake runners, 1TB from subaru
> kent cams 286.6 degrees Timing 31/74 74/ 36 Lift 0.462"
> compturbo CT3 55 Billet 3BB WET DYN 62 .48 NP 3" V
> ...


Got it back today
1 muffler removed, deatchwerks fuelpump, retune

375hp


----------



## TurboJ (Jul 8, 2008)

The Green said:


> Got it back today
> 1 muffler removed, deatchwerks fuelpump, retune
> 
> 375hp


At what rpm?
Also torque and @ what rpm?

Great numbers!


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

I have to check the sheet..
450nm


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

this thread makes me want to finish mine now :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Been lurking this thread for a while. And now it has me ditching my supercharge plans for my 2.0L.

I have a 2000 AEG 2.0L with the following:
- ABD CAI w/ K&N cone
- Tectonic Tuning 260/268 sport cam shaft
- Sachs VR6 Clutch
- 22lb flywheel
- Unitronic Stage 1+ software

I'm not looking to make BIG power, but something in the 170-190 WHP range would be great.

Last time I dyno'd I had a bad cat that needed to be replaced and put down 108HP/118TQ. 

I saw the top-mount inner-coolers in the pics and has me intrigued. My main question is about heat-wash.

Any suggestions about what I should look at doing to get those numbers?

Motor is sitting with 155K+ on the clock. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

Obd2 block and head 110k stock compression
TT 268 cam
TT hd valve springs
Deleted A/C
Deleted PS
10lb flywheel
Spec 6 puck clutch w/ custom friction pads
ebay exhaust manifold 
GT28rs w/ internal wastegate
MK4 intake manifold
custom 2.5'' ic piping
Bell Intercooler Core w/ custom end tanks
3inch downpipe to 3in 400 cell cat to 3in custom exhaust (1 vibrant muffler)
3inch maf
#42 Injectors
Custom United Motorsport #42 software

@12psi 225whp/240whtq on Mustang Dyno
Dyno tuned @ EPL stratford, CT on 9/14/2010
@19psi 289whp/302whtq on Mustang Dyno
Dyno tuned @ EPL stratford, CT on 11/22/2011








Trying to tuck in the bay a bit more than before.









Custom LRI, all the piping and intercooler done by me.



































Just waiting on a few pieces of stainless to finish up the dv piping and lower pipe.

No more tiny IC in the front like this picture.











Ill get some nice pictures of the bay when I finish it.


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

I can finally post in this thread.

1995 ABA, about 100k miles, stock compression
Garrett TB2522 turbo from a 89 Sunbird Turbo (clocked)
Ebay T25 cast manifold
C2 42# software with Bosch greens and VR6 MAF
Ebay FMIC
1.8t DV
AN oil lines
Turbosmart MBC
2.5" Aluminum piping
2.5" mild steel DP
2.25" Eurosport exhaust
Short ratio AWY 020 transmission


















Running only 5 psi right now (MBC bypassed, running on wastegate actuator only) as I'm having problems with the MBC. Full boost by 2800-3000 RPM. No idea what kind of power it makes, but its lots of fun 
Next season plans: Clutch, diff bolt kit, 10 psi and a trip to the dyno.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Everything looks great ^^^ the swap, the turbo setup and the car :thumbup::beer:

Nice numbers Filthydubber and also a nice powerband :thumbup:, that thing must be a pleasure to drive. When do you see full boost?


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

groundupjetta said:


> Nice numbers Filthydubber and also a nice powerband :thumbup:, that thing must be a pleasure to drive. When do you see full boost?


Full boost (19psi) before installing my LRI was about 35-3600 and now is about 3300.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

anybody on here get real bad boost spikes with there mbc? im using a kinetic mbc


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

just bumped mine to 15lbs...crazy the amount over stock it is...now someone needs to buy it...see my sig...


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

dubvinci said:


> just bumped mine to 15lbs...crazy the amount over stock it is...now someone needs to buy it...see my sig...


do you have any video pulls?


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

95jetta17 said:


> anybody on here get real bad boost spikes with there mbc? im using a kinetic mbc


Im running the Halman MBC with the ceramic ball and heavy spring and do not have boost spike problems.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

vacuumnoise said:


> do you have any video pulls?


heres a short one from this am...3rd gear rolling on the throttle from 50-80...just got to WOT when i had to let off...sorry for the unsteady camera...was goin around a slight curve and catching traffic faster that expected...lol...need to do one on the highway and not a curvy backroad...


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^^ Like the vid, can you give us more info on your setup? what turbo, cam and management :beer:


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

ebay t3/t4 ar .63 intake and .48 exhaust i think, 42 lb injectors, 3" maf, ebay bar and plate intercooler 2.5"x7", c2 shipped ecm from their stage 3 kit, custom 2.5" exhaust, no cat, single chamber flowmaster and side exit, stock AZG with around 160k on it. home depot MBC, stock 1.8t recirc valve. thats about all i can think of...i will try a better vid here soon...i didnt think to do it til i was almost home and was on a 45 mph back road with some bumps and curves...lol...its really fun on the highway especially with the 2.0 gearing. dont even downshift...lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Filthydubber said:


> Full boost (19psi) before installing my LRI was about 35-3600 and now is about 3300.


 good strong power band :thumbup: one thing i LOVED about my big16G. that'll do a good 325whp if u up the boost. Ever thought of water/meth?


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> good strong power band :thumbup: one thing i LOVED about my big16G. that'll do a good 325whp if u up the boost. Ever thought of water/meth?


Yes I have Quintin, but I'm only going to do it if I get it properly tuned for it. IE going to standalone, which would mean I would have to go to a 1995 or older chassis to pass CT emissions.....

So for now Im just going to have Jeff Atwood write me a 630cc 4bar file and run more fuel until I swap chassis.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

this is prolly a dumb question, but if i do water/meth setup I don't need an intercooler right? I plan on boosting 12psi or so... 

:beer: & :thumbup: to all the Turbo 8v setups


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Filthydubber said:


> Yes I have Quintin, but I'm only going to do it if I get it properly tuned for it. IE going to standalone, which would mean I would have to go to a 1995 or older chassis to pass CT emissions.....
> 
> So for now Im just going to have Jeff Atwood write me a 630cc 4bar file and run more fuel until I swap chassis.


if you're gonna have Jeff WRITE you a 630cc file then have him add a few degrees of timing to it as well. Jeff doesnt just say "oh here's a generic file"...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

jettred3 said:


>


O YES


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> if you're gonna have Jeff WRITE you a 630cc file then have him add a few degrees of timing to it as well. Jeff doesnt just say "oh here's a generic file"...


Well technically he will be using my car to make his me5 2.0t 630 software, so it will probably be a generic type file. After he writes that, maybe he will throw in a water meth tune for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Filthydubber said:


> Well technically he will be using my car to make his me5 2.0t 630 software, so it will probably be a generic type file. After he writes that, maybe he will throw in a water meth tune for me.


 thats good cuz i'm gonna put together a quick 8v when i get back to germany so i can slaughter the autobahn


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Filthydubber said:


> Well technically he will be using my car to make his me5 2.0t 630 software, so it will probably be a generic type file. After he writes that, maybe he will throw in a water meth tune for me.


I want a copy of that file when done cash in hand let Jeff know:wave:z


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

mad thread. I'll have to post here once I've got my ABA-T intercooled, cammed, and at 20 PSI


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

jettred3 said:


> I want a copy of that file when done cash in hand let Jeff know:wave:z


Will do, but it probably won't be until the spring.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Getting closer...


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Need some advice. In the process of building my ABA-T, shooting for anything above 250horse and closer to 275 tq. Im leaning toward the Precision 5862 w/ 63AR compressor... too big? 

Any Input would be great. It would be accompanied with a built head, 270 cam,AEG lifters, 9:1 CR, Rebuilt BE, etc etc

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

KyleRI said:


> Need some advice. In the process of building my ABA-T, shooting for anything above 250horse and closer to 275 tq. Im leaning toward the Precision 5862 w/ 63AR compressor... too big?
> 
> Any Input would be great. It would be accompanied with a built head, 270 cam,AEG lifters, 9:1 CR, Rebuilt BE, etc etc
> 
> thanks


def dont need that much turbo!
Go for the 5457 or 5557 with a .48 a/r to keep things peppy.

You could easily go smaller than that too like a GT28rs or T3/T04E 46trim.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> def dont need that much turbo!
> Go for the 5457 or 5557 with a .48 a/r to keep things peppy.
> 
> You could easily go smaller than that too like a GT28rs or T3/T04E 46trim.


thanks! found one on here for an insanely good price but figured it'd be a bit too big


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump out of boredom. Anybody out there doing anything new?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got my 276 wide lobe came to put in along with lifters and springs also working on wiring in the wot box on my obd1 set up along with knock sensor spacer and a few other odds and ends


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Wowwwzers, after all this time this thread is back!

Fortunately (for you) or unfortunately (for me)... I'm here to say my entire setup is now getting parted out, its been a lot of years and a lot of fun, much learning...

So, who's up for some parts to build their 300+whp 8v? eh eh eh??? 
(I'll be making a thread soon)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> Wowwwzers, after all this time this thread is back!
> 
> Fortunately (for you) or unfortunately (for me)... I'm here to say my entire setup is now getting parted out, its been a lot of years and a lot of fun, much learning...
> 
> ...


SAY IT AINT SO!!!

I'll take the exhaust manifold...and wastegate....and dump tube...aww **** it and downpipe too:wave:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> SAY IT AINT SO!!!
> 
> I'll take the exhaust manifold...and wastegate....and dump tube...aww **** it and downpipe too:wave:


Yeah man, its time to move on its been whole lotta years.... arn't too many of us that can say we've been driving a turbo 8v since 2004!  ...or was it '05? lol

I'll be making a part out thread and a friendly official 2.0 thread (since I've been around here for such along time) this weekend, when the strip down will begin on Saturday. You can reserve any parts you'd like, everything will be set at very fair respectable prices... I'm not trying to price gouge or make a fortune... just get rid of $13k+ worth of parts :laugh: 

Biggest/hottest items will be the Standalone, Meth injection system, and FULL 02a swap + peloquin diff... big HP guys look out for your spring projects!!!

I'll have to strip down and inspect the motor to figure out what I can sell, don't want to be a d-bag and rip anyone off. eace:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Quintin.... Fix your PM's you have too many messages stored!!!!!!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I want that trans! Sending PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

fixed!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

tt 276 wide lobe cam with new valve springs and lifter is now installed, along with knock sensor bushing, and new radiator, 

n2mb wot box wiring is all layed out i will have it hooked up tomorrow as im doing someother wiring in the bay at the same time. and have a video of some 2step soon. 


come to find out i did not have a tt 268 in the car that i thought i had, it is actually a stock g60 cam by the numbers on it. 

so the new cam should really liven this thing up. i just cant wait to get it to the strip.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

did you have to grind the lifter buckets on that cam rabbit?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

nope no grinding, its very close thought. 


car is up and running again, im still working on the wot box for some reason i have no led response in the box at all, so i will have the volt meter out checking everything. 

looks like i might have it out tomorrow night racing at one of the local strips.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

there are a ton of 2.0 turbo guys in this thread. I am having a small problem with my idle lately. What should my a/f be at idle, because right now it bounces from 13- all the way to about 17ish and just bounces back and forth.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

for a good running engine you want idle at 14.7:1 stoich. a tiny bit under or over wouldn't hurt, but this an ideally what you want it at. hope it helps


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

steven12345 said:


> there are a ton of 2.0 turbo guys in this thread. I am having a small problem with my idle lately. What should my a/f be at idle, because right now it bounces from 13- all the way to about 17ish and just bounces back and forth.


 A important factor of your idle is stability, it should be stable, running rich can help smooth out an idle, but a wondering idle caused by inconsistent A/F or timing is poor. Physically an idle is very steady state, so something is off if you can't keep it consistent. 

A/F ratio at 14.7 is stoich because of emissions for gasoline. Anything from 14.0 - 15.5 won't be any type of issue, closest to stoich is more normal towards an OEM tune (because of emissions). 
Honestly IMHO, most people don't truly understand the fundamentals of A/F, only what they hear from someone else or read on the internet, but the actual understanding is lost and they're basically clueless.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

heck, with 75 lb low z injectors, mine idles happy at 12.5. if I dial anything in leaner itll bounce the idle.


----------



## Some1 (Aug 12, 2013)

*sharing*

Just thought i would share my 89 mk2 jetta cli 

i now call it the CLI T :laugh: 

i was inspired by this thread to do my own turbo project at home, these are the results :thumbup:


----------



## VW Schmidt (Aug 27, 2012)

Are the majority of you guys taping into the Oil flange on the front of the motor for your turbo oil feed lines? Newbie turbo dood here :beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

VW Schmidt said:


> Are the majority of you guys taping into the Oil flange on the front of the motor for your turbo oil feed lines? Newbie turbo dood here :beer:


Yes, two ports on top of the oil filter housing for oil feed... pick one.


----------



## VW Schmidt (Aug 27, 2012)

Also have another question. I'd like to run a very moderate boost setup for a few thousand miles to break things in (6-8psi). My plan is to run this on a completely stock recently rebuilt motor. If I run a setup this moderate will I still need bigger injectors and software? And if so what is the cut-off for needing that? I recently rebuilt my motor, totally stock has about 300 miles on rebuild etc. Want to run a very moderate set-up on stock compression first to break things in and to learn more about turbo set-ups, then I will lower compression and focus on certain power goals once I'm more comfortable doing so. 

-thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

for those interested, i have two borg warner s200sx (46mm) turbos for sale together: $250.

I bought a special .55a/r T3 housing for $275 and i'm just looking to recoup some of the money for that. The housing is brand new. The turbos came off diesel generators so they're used but were never run on a car by me so i have zero clue as to the condition. I decided to go with a different project. So you're getting two turbos for the price of one.

PM me if interested


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

so how much of this 8v HP is going to H2Oi?


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## PurpleSnow (Jan 11, 2011)

*Same in mind*



8-VALVER said:


> Its not quite finished yet but the idea is there.
> 
> Stock ADY block bored to 83.5mm
> APK head with lots of work. Especially on the exhaust side.
> ...



Hey there 

Im looking in doing the same with same setup.
I would jut like to know how much change was needed on the head for it to fit on the ADY block


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

rabbitchaser said:


> tt 276 wide lobe cam with new valve springs and lifter is now installed, along with knock sensor bushing, and new radiator,
> 
> n2mb wot box wiring is all layed out i will have it hooked up tomorrow as im doing someother wiring in the bay at the same time. and have a video of some 2step soon.
> 
> ...


ic:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Car is tore apart now, for a bigger bader build won't be done till maybe next year car ran good with the 276 pulled hard at the track ran a 12.4 at 119 mph


Shooting for much higher mph and lower times all with the good old aba


----------



## dub_kid00 (Jul 22, 2012)

*team psi manifold for mk4*

How were you ablr to fit a external wg with that manifold. I want to use my tial 38mm but everything seams too close


----------



## dub_kid00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Team psi manifold btw for mk4 2.0. 8v


----------



## marshn07 (Nov 27, 2012)

dub_kid00 said:


> Team psi manifold btw for mk4 2.0. 8v


Pics? Did you actually try to assembly everything and it doesn't line up or are you assuming by looking at it it doesn't line up? The information youve posted in quite a few different sections and forums isn't nearly enough. Youd be suprised at how close or tightly things WILL fit if you actually try to assemble not just look at them and assume they wont.

EDIT: learn to use the edit feature, no need for multiple posts due to forgetting something:thumbup:


----------



## Kennethcano (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys have a question, so i have an obd2 aba with a obd1 head, 2mm head spacer and tt chip. Currently running 12psi. It has a manual boost control, can i safely turn it up to 15psi?? On stock block? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Everything is looking good but the question is can your fueling keep up at higher boost? Will the tt chip be able to retard enough timing as the boost goes up? Also you did not mention what turbocharger you are using 

The fab work looks great on that car and with enough juice it could probably hold more than 15psi :thumbup:


----------



## Kennethcano (Mar 21, 2014)

groundupjetta said:


> Everything is looking good but the question is can your fueling keep up at higher boost? Will the tt chip be able to retard enough timing as the boost goes up? Also you did not mention what turbocharger you are using
> 
> The fab work looks great on that car and with enough juice it could probably hold more than 15psi :thumbup:


I think its a super 60 turbo, it also says .60 ar on the cold side, i was under the car and i think it had an inline fuel pump im not sure if its running stock injectors or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennethcano (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you have a wide band in your car , if you do slowly turn it up and watch fuel trims at full boost keep it lower than 12 and you will be good


----------



## Spoolin2Liter (Sep 10, 2014)

bumping this from the dead because **** it...

OBD1 ABA
Megasquirt management
Wiseco Pistons
60lb bosch EV14 Injectors
Ross Machine Racing fuel rail
-6 stainless fuel line tank to motor
144lph Walbro pump
Head Spacer
ARP Studs
SPA turbo manifold gasket matched modified to use a 2 bolt wastegate
35mm Tial Wastegate
T3/T4 50trim .48 a/r Turbonetics turbo with V-Band exhaust
Studded exhaust manifold with ARP hardware
ATP turbo feed and return lines
Custom plumbed crankcase pressure lines and catch can.
ABF alternator setup
O2A trans with peloquin differential
Corrado G60 front brakes rebuilt and all new rotors/ hardware
Corrado rear beam with disks rebuilt and all new rotors.
New brake master cylinder
New rear proportioning valve (didnt have one originally)
New brake lines front to back
New brake end fittings from dealer
New flexible brake lines as well
Manual steering rack
New tie rods
New ball joints
New control arms with bushings from dealer (they had a killer deal on them)
New radiator
G60 sebrings
Street line coilovers
28mm neuspeed swaybar


This motor made 241whp a few years ago in a different car. only things changed from then in terms of the motor are the new turbo, wastegate, gasket matched manifold, and bigger injectors. I want to upgrade to MS3 soon so i can run a coilpack. This is one of the original Patatron Megasquirt n Spark v2.2 from back when he was selling them almost 10 years ago.

currently awaiting the 3" turbo back exhaust


















old car, same motor.
[video]https://www.flickr.com/photos/dukedlf/3540183463/[/video]


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

The Green said:


> pg bottom forged with INA drysump
> xflow head, converted to static plus larger valves, uses obx itb as intake runners, 1TB from subaru
> kent cams 286.6 degrees Timing 31/74 74/ 36 Lift 0.462"
> compturbo CT3 55 Billet 3BB WET DYN 62 .48 NP 3" V
> ...


I see I did not update this.. 378 european HP at the engine, 2bar boost


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Running on 6psi. Working out some kinks but she moves! She is parked for the winter. While she sits I will overhaul the cooling system- flush, lower temp thermostat/fan switch and flexilight fan. 

Model:*1985 Red 8v Scirocco (Wolfsburg) Deluxe
KM/Body:*197,000
Km/Engine:*20000-25000km

Parts:
Autotech 286 Cam
Shaved Head
Late Model Valve Cover Gasket
Eurosport Adjustable Came Gear
Eurosport Lightened Flywheel
Quaife lsd
Sachs HD Clutch
4.64 ring and pinion
Metal Ball End Style Shift Linkage
100mm Axels
Short Throw Shifter
Steel Braided Brake Lines
10.1 16v Brakes Front
Mk4 Calipers (Rear)
Autoteck 25mm rear bar
Bilstein sports (Sleeved)
Poly Bushings
Falken 615k's 195/60/14 on Keystone Mags
Euro Bumpers
Zender Front Lip
Turbo XS Bov
2.5" IC Piping
Large FMIC
Garrett .42/.47 T3
Audi 5000 Turbo Warm Up Regulator 
K&N Filter
2.5" Custom SS Downpipe to 2.25"GTI Exhaust 
MagnaFlow Resonator 
AEM Wideband 
AEM Boost Gauge


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

Stangy said:


> Running on 6psi. Working out some kinks but she moves! She is parked for the winter. While she sits I will overhaul the cooling system- flush, lower temp thermostat/fan switch and flexilight fan.
> 
> Model:*1985 Red 8v Scirocco (Wolfsburg) Deluxe
> KM/Body:*197,000
> ...


Yes!! Nice to see some CIS turbo cars still around.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

nairmac said:


> Yes!! Nice to see some CIS turbo cars still around.


MLS gasket and arp head studs installed. She is now running 10psi with only the Audi WUR. Should be enough fuel for 12psi. She is QUICK! 

Dyno charts to come at 10psi.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump from the dead!


----------



## vwturbofamily (Oct 19, 2016)

this is my big hp cis-e 8v aba turbo vw fox

aba bottom all forged internals
wiesco pistons
eagle custom rods
arp bolts for everything
holset hx35 hybrid custom turbo
meth inj tuned for power running 75% meth 25% water
tial 38mm waste gate 20 psi spring but with boost controll peaking 32.5
corrado g60 head ported polish and all the good stuff on the head big 290 cam, big valves and so on 
3 inch full exhaust out the back 

was a sleeper a long time ago but the front gives it away now. my current hp was 344whp 365tq 
i have broken more tannys than you can think 12 to this day the last one i had built to hold 400whp and tat was 5 years ago still holding to this day


----------



## godao (Jun 2, 2017)

Good guys.
Sorry I get a little lost in the forum, I am a new member here. Searching the forum, I found this publication about ABA engine. I see them all turbocharged and using proper pressure on them. As you are working at the point of ignition. Someone can help in a suggestion of how much to use of degrees at the starting point and end point of ignition for an ABA turbo + Intercooler that works on gasoline (In Portugal, the options are 95 and 98 octane). I am from Brazil, in preparation of engines, we use Alcool (Ethanol E85) but in portugal there is no such fuel.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## EuroSport98 (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought I’d jump in and share my results from a recent trip to the dyno. 

Setup:
T3/T4 50 Trim .63
440cc Green tops
Walboro 255 inline pump
United Motorsport Stage 2 F/I Software
Autotech 270 cam
Port & Polish/Big Valve Head
Custom short runner intake
Stacked OEM head gaskets
2.5 inch downpipe/catback (w/high flow cat)
Stock pistons/con rods
ARP hardware
15 PSI
248 WHP 263 WTQ


----------

